# When did you get your BFP?



## Indigo77

*Everyone is encouraged to participate...*
*
How many dpo (days past ovulation) did you get a BFP?*

Thank you!

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

I gave you a 12-13DPO for my DD; the only reason I know is because I was on the pill at the time; go figure, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:
 

> I gave you a 12-13DPO for my DD; the only reason I know is because I was on the pill at the time; go figure, lol.

Thanks....didn't know if it would work...:haha:
I finally figured out how to do a poll! :happydance:

Did you miss a pill or did it fail?


----------



## Indigo77

You're my first pollee! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It was a combination of the two; I missed one day, no big deal. But I was also on two different antibiotics. One for a UTI and ironically, another for acne caused by the pill. I blame the meds for the UTI, because I had been on the other, at a low dose, for quite some time. :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> You're my first voter! :hugs:

I wouldn't pass you up! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I always wanted to do a poll, but couldn't figure it out...actually....I'm not so sure I could do again...:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

You might not get too much until our Brits come back in the morning.


----------



## Indigo77

I know....miss our Brits...
May get some Yanks and Aussies (and a Kiwi turned Yank), tonight though...


----------



## dachsundmom

We can't be the only two without anything to do on a Friday night; on a holiday weekend no less, lol!


----------



## Indigo77

Haha...

DH is taking next week off....We were supposed to go out, but he gave blood today and is now snoring away on the couch...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Haha...
> 
> DH is taking next week off....We were supposed to go out, but he gave blood today and is now snoring away on the couch...

The juice and cookie afterwards didn't revive him? Lol

Well, since we've been talking about the past around here, you could sneak in a bottle of Mad Dog 20/20 and make-out on the couch...1990's style! :happydance:


----------



## sarahincanada

Im here.....but Ive never had a BFP

:brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:
(yes, finally, I got to use the gun smiley!!!!)
:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Haha...
> 
> DH is taking next week off....We were supposed to go out, but he gave blood today and is now snoring away on the couch...
> 
> The juice and cookie afterwards didn't revive him? Lol
> 
> Well, since we've been talking about the past around here, you could sneak in a bottle of Mad Dog 20/20 and make-out on the couch...1990's style! :happydance:Click to expand...

OMG! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Ever had Boone's? :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

But Sarah, you will be able to answer this poll very soon! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo- during last cycle's AF, my DD was in D.C., so we killed a bottle of Strawberry Hill, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> Im here.....but Ive never had a BFP
> 
> :brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:
> (yes, finally, I got to use the gun smiley!!!!)
> :gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

You're probably knocked up now....give the quads some time....it's too early...

Ok...just for you (please submit your answer), how mant dpo do you predict you will see your BFP?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo- during last cycle's AF, my DD was in D.C., so we killed a bottle of Strawberry Hill, lol.

No way!!! I have had my share of Strawberry Hill!:haha::haha::haha:

I may get some when AF shows up.....:happydance:

Great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Ever drink this?

https://blommi.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/jagermeister.jpg


----------



## cebethel

To be honest, I have'nt any idea what dpo I was. Back then I wasn't charting or tracking anything besides how long it was taking me to get preggers.

I know, I know.........I'm no help :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> To be honest, I have'nt any idea what dpo I was. Back then I wasn't charting or tracking anything besides how long it was taking me to get preggers.
> 
> I know, I know.........I'm no help :haha:

But I have 2 pollees! :happydance:

Maybe Sarah?


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Sweet Jesus, the Jager! Lol.

That's about as bad as Goldschlager (sp).

My DH and I had nostalgia night and drank the Boone's and made jello shots. :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva- I think that might be the answer...just have sex and wait! Lol


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Im here.....but Ive never had a BFP
> 
> :brat::brat::brat::brat::brat:
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:
> (yes, finally, I got to use the gun smiley!!!!)
> :gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> You're probably knocked up now....give the quads some time....it's too early...
> 
> Ok...just for you (please submit your answer), how mant dpo do you predict you will see your BFP?Click to expand...

I think I will be a late bloomer....not till 12dpo. how about you?


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> To be honest, I have'nt any idea what dpo I was. Back then I wasn't charting or tracking anything besides how long it was taking me to get preggers.
> 
> I know, I know.........I'm no help :haha:
> 
> But I have 2 pollees! :happydance:
> 
> Maybe Sarah?Click to expand...

no, Im not messing with your data we need proper answers, its a great idea!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Got mine 11DPO, 2 days before AF due!


----------



## Seity

13 dpo. I was temping, so I know exactly when I OV'd. Neg at 11 dpo, waited 2 days and tested again. Only had sex once that month 2 days before OV too :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Yay! We have 4 answers so far...


----------



## Indigo77

Seity said:


> 13 dpo. I was temping, so I know exactly when I OV'd. Neg at 11 dpo, waited 2 days and tested again. Only had sex once that month 2 days before OV too :thumbup:

Thanks!

How many days before or after expected menses?


----------



## KahluaCupcake

I'm quite under 35, but followed your link from first trimester. 

I was TTC for three years...turned out DF was azoospermatic. :( Did four cycles with donor sperm and three cycles of clomid. 
I also used instead cups, real egg whites mixed with the sperm, ate sunflower seeds and pineapple and some brazil nuts. And relaxed, quite a bit, not spazzing and testing from 5dpo like I had done in the past. ;)


----------



## Lyvid

Not a mum yet but since I got my BFP I took the poll :thumbup: Was 9dpo and my normal LP is 12-13 days.

Jager :sick::sick: First time I did a shoot of that it came back up a half hour later. I avoid it like the plague now! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Lyvid said:


> Not a mum yet but since I got my BFP I took the poll :thumbup: Was 9dpo and my normal LP is 12-13 days.
> 
> Jager :sick::sick: First time I did a shoot of that it came back up a half hour later. I avoid it like the plague now! :haha:

Thanks for taking the poll!

Drank Jager once.....never again....:sick:


----------



## mammag

My :bfp: was at 11 dpo and it was the day AF was due for me, I had a short LP back then though, I woke up that morning and took my temp and instead of a huge drop like usual it was way up so I tested with a dollar store brand and got my BFP, confirmed with a Digi and an FRER later that day.


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you tried a Jager bomb?


----------



## Indigo77

mammag said:


> My :bfp: was at 11 dpo and it was the day AF was due for me, I had a short LP back then though, I woke up that morning and took my temp and instead of a huge drop like usual it was way up so I tested with a dollar store brand and got my BFP, confirmed with a Digi and an FRER later that day.

Thanks for replying...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hey...Do you know Porkchops mom? :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Have you tried a Jager bomb?

I'm afraid to ask....

Ok...what is a Jager bomb?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> My :bfp: was at 11 dpo and it was the day AF was due for me, I had a short LP back then though, I woke up that morning and took my temp and instead of a huge drop like usual it was way up so I tested with a dollar store brand and got my BFP, confirmed with a Digi and an FRER later that day.
> 
> Thanks for replying...:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hey...Do you know Porkchops mom? :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

mammag is a wonderful, wonderful woman! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Have you tried a Jager bomb?
> 
> I'm afraid to ask....
> 
> Ok...what is a Jager bomb?Click to expand...

Take a beer and drop the shot glass of Jager in and start to chug. The idea is to catch the shot glass in your mouth and get it all without stopping, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Have you tried a Jager bomb?
> 
> I'm afraid to ask....
> 
> Ok...what is a Jager bomb?Click to expand...
> 
> Take a beer and drop the shot glass of Jager in and start to chug. The idea is to catch the shot glass in your mouth and get it all without stopping, lol.Click to expand...

Not with Jager...but with other shots, yes...I probably would have puked my guts out if I attempted it with Jager..lol..


----------



## dachsundmom

I always end up puking my guts out, so I'm not too selective, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I always end up puking my guts out, so I'm not too selective, lol.

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Look at all of the votes you have gotten! I wish more women would leave a comment though; I like to compare notes on this type of stuff. Just not the 'my boobs hurt' stuff, lol. I can't do it anymore.


----------



## readyformore

I was always 10-11 dpo. My lp is only 11 dpo though.

#3 was bfn, then next am bfp (also, I pulled the old test from the day before out of the trash, and it had turned into a bfp overnight. I had scrutinized it several times during the day and never saw even a hint of a line. And, I know we're not supposed to read them after 10 minutes, but this test took like 10 hours. It was a dollar store test).

I have never been surprised with a bfp. I knew before each test that something was different.


----------



## mammag

Indigo77 said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> My :bfp: was at 11 dpo and it was the day AF was due for me, I had a short LP back then though, I woke up that morning and took my temp and instead of a huge drop like usual it was way up so I tested with a dollar store brand and got my BFP, confirmed with a Digi and an FRER later that day.
> 
> Thanks for replying...:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hey...Do you know Porkchops mom? :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Porkchop's Mom keeps me sane :) At least she tries :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

readyformore said:


> I was always 10-11 dpo. My lp is only 11 dpo though.
> 
> #3 was bfn, then next am bfp (also, I pulled the old test from the day before out of the trash, and it had turned into a bfp overnight. I had scrutinized it several times during the day and never saw even a hint of a line. And, I know we're not supposed to read them after 10 minutes, but this test took like 10 hours. It was a dollar store test).
> 
> I have never been surprised with a bfp. I knew before each test that something was different.

How are you feeling tonight? :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Agreed. I knew I was pregnant before my BFP at 11DPO due to my temp spiking instead of dipping, plus the fact that I had embarrassingly fallen asleep at 8PM the night before while visiting friends due to unexplained sudden extreme exhaustion! They lent me their bed and I slept soundly for 3 hours, then DH woke me to drive me home :blush:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> I was always 10-11 dpo. My lp is only 11 dpo though.
> 
> #3 was bfn, then next am bfp (also, I pulled the old test from the day before out of the trash, and it had turned into a bfp overnight. I had scrutinized it several times during the day and never saw even a hint of a line. And, I know we're not supposed to read them after 10 minutes, but this test took like 10 hours. It was a dollar store test).
> 
> I have never been surprised with a bfp. I knew before each test that something was different.
> 
> How are you feeling tonight? :hugs:Click to expand...

You're so sweet, thanks:hugs:

I am feeling very much not pregnant. And angry, and emotionally exhausted, and bitter, and depressed. Basically, not really feeling anything good. 

Do you ever wish you hadn't started ttc? That's where I'm at now. But, in a few days, I'll be back into my follicular phase and my attitude will improve. Hope is everlasting, right?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Look at all of the votes you have gotten! I wish more women would leave a comment though; I like to compare notes on this type of stuff. Just not the 'my boobs hurt' stuff, lol. I can't do it anymore.

I know...me too...maybe the Jager or Mad Dog or Boone's turned them off?:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ready- I tell you, I question this decision almost everyday.

The only reason I am not curled up in a ball this AF, is bc I have my new drugs and monitor. In my heart, I know where this is heading, but I am trying to keep some PMA that just maybe, we can do this without spending a sh*t ton of money.

Funny thing, I have been seriously considering buying a new car these last few weeks- why is it so much easier for me to spend money on the car than it is for IVF? I can't wrap my head around it, lol. :wacko:

The only thing I can come up with, is if I buy a car, I have it now. If we try IVF, we might not get anything out of it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Look at all of the votes you have gotten! I wish more women would leave a comment though; I like to compare notes on this type of stuff. Just not the 'my boobs hurt' stuff, lol. I can't do it anymore.
> 
> I know...me too...maybe the Jager or Mad Dog or Boone's turned them off?:shrug:Click to expand...

I think it might be bc it routes to the 35+ forum; I didn't realize it was linked throughout BnB till mammag told me. Maybe some women who are under 35 don't feel comfortable posting here?


----------



## hope4bubba

I didnt vote as it was the first time in years I didnt test for ovulation I was due for fertility treatment so didn't bother!


----------



## HappiestMom

I voted 10-11 DPO...10 DPO was a dollartree cheapie with the faintest faint that I thought was an evap and the 11DPO was an FRER with a faint faint but def there line..sometimes I still cant believe it..it seems like soo long ago and then again seems like just yesterday..I remember that morning so well its crazy lol lol...


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Look at all of the votes you have gotten! I wish more women would leave a comment though; I like to compare notes on this type of stuff. Just not the 'my boobs hurt' stuff, lol. I can't do it anymore.
> 
> I know...me too...maybe the Jager or Mad Dog or Boone's turned them off?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it might be bc it routes to the 35+ forum; I didn't realize it was linked throughout BnB till mammag told me. Maybe some women who are under 35 don't feel comfortable posting here?Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing....so I edited it include all groups...:shrug:

Oh well....


----------



## Indigo77

MrsJerome said:


> I voted 10-11 DPO...10 DPO was a dollartree cheapie with the faintest faint that I thought was an evap and the 11DPO was an FRER with a faint faint but def there line..sometimes I still cant believe it..it seems like soo long ago and then again seems like just yesterday..I remember that morning so well its crazy lol lol...

Congratulations and thanks for participating! :flower:

Wow...3 baby showers! You will be all set for your LO...Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Look at all of the votes you have gotten! I wish more women would leave a comment though; I like to compare notes on this type of stuff. Just not the 'my boobs hurt' stuff, lol. I can't do it anymore.
> 
> I know...me too...maybe the Jager or Mad Dog or Boone's turned them off?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I think it might be bc it routes to the 35+ forum; I didn't realize it was linked throughout BnB till mammag told me. Maybe some women who are under 35 don't feel comfortable posting here?Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking the same thing....so I edited it include all groups...:shrug:
> 
> Oh well....Click to expand...

Nonsense, I post all over, hahaha! 
I've even posted in the ttc#1 section. I figured that I am a 'success' story of ttc #1, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

hope4bubba said:


> I didnt vote as it was the first time in years I didnt test for ovulation I was due for fertility treatment so didn't bother!

I hear that a lot..."As soon as I stopped trying, I got pregnant!"

There _has _to be something to that...

Well, it looks like you are almost there....:baby:

Congrats!


----------



## HappiestMom

Indigo77 said:


> Congratulations and thanks for participating! :flower:
> Wow...3 baby showers! You will be all set for your LO...Enjoy! :thumbup:

I know..Im trying to not get TOO excited and to not expect a lot so I'll be super excited with whatever I do get...but I cant wait!!! Ive been collecting a few baby things already but every new thing makes it sink in more...:happydance:


----------



## happygal

i got mine on 15dpo. i tested the day before and didnt even get a hint of anything :flower:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Ever drink this?
> 
> https://blommi.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/jagermeister.jpg

Ok never been pregnant so can't join the poll :nope:

But got 2 bottles of the above in my freezer :happydance::happydance:


----------



## vicky125

with bubby #1 i got my bfp at 11 dpo.. this time i got my bfp 3 days ago at 8 dpo.. :D.. no symptoms or anything just bam.. :bfp: :D


----------



## Tacey

I caved and tested at 8 DPO as it was DH's birthday. My present to him was waking him at 5 pm waving the stick in his face going 'Can you see a line there?' It was incredibly faint, but two days later was nice and strong. It was our first month trying, so I couldn't believe it and was a bit overwhelmed! I swore afterwards that I wouldn't test so early again, as I was convinced that it wouldn't stick. Now we're TTC number 2, that resolution seems to have gone out the window!


----------



## Maman

i had no idea i was pregnant. i thought i had a kidney infection... the time before i thought i had breast cancer. Can anyone say katie is a hypo? lol


----------



## bobbles86

I tested the day after my birthday and was 13dpo I got a very very faint line on an internet cheepie. I had tested at 7 and 8 dpo and got nothing and this line on 13dpo you had to squint to see so I don't think it would have shown up any earlier.

I did a clearblue digital the following day and it said 1-2 :happydance:

I was the same with my last pregnancy too no bfp til 14 dpo that time... they say some people can get bfp's at 8dpo but not me :shrug:

kate xx


----------



## vicky125

vicky125 said:


> with bubby #1 i got my bfp at 11 dpo.. this time i got my bfp 3 days ago at 8 dpo.. :D.. no symptoms or anything just bam.. :bfp: :D

lol.. took a digi before and it said 2-3 i know i am only 11dpo so i must have higher hcg levels.. lol


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Ever drink this?
> 
> https://blommi.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/jagermeister.jpg
> 
> Ok never been pregnant so can't join the poll :nope:
> 
> But got 2 bottles of the above in my freezer :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Maman said:


> i had no idea i was pregnant. i thought i had a kidney infection... the time before i thought i had breast cancer. Can anyone say katie is a hypo? lol

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## violetsky

11 dpo for me!


----------



## LaRockera

I chose 10-11dpo but for the sake of accuracy I need to say it wasn't a :bfp: but a positive beta of 40.6 at 11dpiui. 

I suppose if there are tests that detect as little as 15ml, _presumably _a hpt would work. Although when I called my (very brilliant) private clinic they said I may get a faint line on a hpt.

I guess it depends on when implantation occurs. :shrug:


----------



## stouffer

10 but had symptoms from 7dpo.


----------



## Neversaynever

Wasn't trackong ovulation this month...decided to jump on the whatever wagon :haha:

I would say that I was 10/11 DPO and not the usual symptoms like last time :wacko:

Had sniffly nose 5 days before BFP, felt squiffy after breakfast 4 days before BFP had a furry feeling on the tongue for the last couple of days, a big spot appeared on my boob yesterday :saywhat: and my bobs feel FINE...no tenderness what so ever which is why I didn't think I was preggo :dohh:

:dust: to all

XxX


----------



## Indigo77

Bump


----------



## dachsundmom

You are now tied in responses for 10-11 and 12-13...might have to take back your other post, lol.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I got mine at 12 dpo :flower:


----------



## Louppey

I got my :bfp: at 12 dpo, after getting a :bfn: at 9 dpo. When I TTC # 2 I will NOT be testing early again. It was so disappointing to get a bfn when I was actually pregnant.


----------



## By the Grace

I got a BFN at 9 dpo and a BFP at 13 dpo.


----------



## mrsdh

Mine was 12-13 dpo with all 3 of my kids. Only tested because I was 2 days late. My lp used to be 10 days back then, until I started taking b complex 50. I never 'felt' pregnant or had any symptoms until weeks 5-6. Xx


----------



## poppy

I wanted to vote twice as I have had two children.

With son number one, I got my BFP at 12/13 days po and with son number two, I got it on day 11/12 po.

Good luck with getting your BFP.

xxx


----------



## Indigo77

poppy said:


> I wanted to vote twice as I have had two children.
> 
> With son number one, I got my BFP at 12/13 days po and with son number two, I got it on day 11/12 po.
> 
> Good luck with getting your BFP.
> 
> xxx

Does it not let you vote twice?

Either way, thanks for replying!:flower:


----------



## Absolute

I never got a BFP with my DD but I have voted for my other pregnancy which I lost - I got a BFP at approx 25dpo then.


----------



## Indigo77

Absolute said:


> I never got a BFP with my DD but I have voted for my other pregnancy which I lost - I got a BFP at approx 25dpo then.


Thanks for responding....:flower:

Sorry about your loss...:hugs:


----------



## Shelley71

I'm going to get a BFP this month, does that count? :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Shelley71 said:


> I'm going to get a BFP this month, does that count? :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha: 

This poll will be open for a while....I will keep bumping it...:winkwink:


----------



## sarahincanada

Shelley71 said:


> I'm going to get a BFP this month, does that count? :rofl:

love the PMA!!!! 

great poll Indigo over 200 responses!


----------



## cebethel

Shelley71 said:


> I'm going to get a BFP this month, does that count? :rofl:

ME TOO! Let's get these BFP's girls!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Bump


----------



## blessedmomma

okay i voted 10dpo....

with that said it was like this,
first two pregnancies tested first time on day af was due. through ignorance i honestly had no idea you could test early. box said day af was late, so i was being sly just doing it on day af was due i felt.:haha:
3rd preg was well after af was due cuz i had IB and thought it was af.
4th preg started testing at 10dpo and got pos.
5th preg tested at 9dpo and it turned pos many hours later. tested with frer 10dpo and got good pos.

hope that all makes sense:winkwink:


----------



## Angelicdragon

with my sticky bubs I got a BFP at 9dpo but others have been 10dpo.


----------



## 35_Smiling

cebethel said:


> Shelley71 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to get a BFP this month, does that count? :rofl:
> 
> ME TOO! Let's get these BFP's girls!!!Click to expand...

:yipee: i so with the both of you! we will get our :bfp:'s


----------



## crystal443

I was at least a few weeks late for AF:haha: so I put 18+ DPO It was the first month I had taken Clomid and I insisted there was no way I was pregnant:blush: I would know if I were pregnant:thumbup: Well I didn't have a clue and to make it even worse I insisted I had the flu everytime I got sick...not my shining moment but I laugh about it now:haha: DH still has no comment on that subject:coffee:


----------



## Jellybean0k

I will participate when I find out what a dpo is ???


----------



## blessedmomma

days past ovulation hun. the day you ovulate is 0, next day is 1 dpo, and so on:flower:


----------



## 35_Smiling

my first pregnancy I was 14 dpo that ended in a loss Feb.14, 2010 
my second was 15 dpo that ended in a loss March 29, 2011. 

I now have my right tube only and I am praying for a :bfp: one day before I get too old. 

(me:36yrs hubby:43yrs) he has super :spermy: but me...lord knows why i keep ending in a loss.:growlmad: Grrr:blush:


----------



## Indigo77

35_Smiling said:


> my first pregnancy I was 14 dpo that ended in a loss Feb.14, 2010
> my second was 15 dpo that ended in a loss March 29, 2011.
> 
> I now have my right tube only and I am praying for a :bfp: one day before I get too old.
> 
> (me:36yrs hubby:43yrs) he has super :spermy: but me...lord knows why i keep ending in a loss.:growlmad: Grrr:blush:

Thanks for responding....so sorry about your losses...I very much hope that the 3rd one sticks....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

Indigo77 said:


> 35_Smiling said:
> 
> 
> my first pregnancy I was 14 dpo that ended in a loss Feb.14, 2010
> my second was 15 dpo that ended in a loss March 29, 2011.
> 
> I now have my right tube only and I am praying for a :bfp: one day before I get too old.
> 
> (me:36yrs hubby:43yrs) he has super :spermy: but me...lord knows why i keep ending in a loss.:growlmad: Grrr:blush:
> 
> Thanks for responding....so sorry about your losses...I very much hope that the 3rd one sticks....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

praying your next one sticks!:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

Well for me three of them were the night of 10 dpo, and one was 13dpo, oh and Jager Bombs here are Jager and Red Bull, talk about nasty, and what's funny is the Red Bull wires you up and then all of a sudden it wears off and the Jager slaps you back down. They actually banned Jager Bombs at bowling ally's here because people would have heart attacks from all the Red Bull and the physical excersise. 

One time my dh was doing Jager bombs and we got in the car i was driving home and he was perfectly fine talking to me, all of a sudden as he is talking he starts to slur his words, i looked at him and said "What happend, you were fine" and he said "I think the Red Bull wore off, (said with a drunken slur)" lol


----------



## Indigo77

onmymind17 said:


> Well for me three of them were the night of 10 dpo, and one was 13dpo, oh and Jager Bombs here are Jager and Red Bull, talk about nasty, and what's funny is the Red Bull wires you up and then all of a sudden it wears off and the Jager slaps you back down. They actually banned Jager Bombs at bowling ally's here because people would have heart attacks from all the Red Bull and the physical excersise.
> 
> One time my dh was doing Jager bombs and we got in the car i was driving home and he was perfectly fine talking to me, all of a sudden as he is talking he starts to slur his words, i looked at him and said "What happend, you were fine" and he said "I think the Red Bull wore off, (said with a drunken slur)" lol

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## lisap2008

My last two BFP were both 13-14dpo m/c a week later. hopefully the next one sticks.


----------



## Seity

Indigo77 said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> 13 dpo. I was temping, so I know exactly when I OV'd. Neg at 11 dpo, waited 2 days and tested again. Only had sex once that month 2 days before OV too :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> How many days before or after expected menses?Click to expand...

It was one day before I would expect AF to show up. I didn't believe it. I thought for sure I was out that month. Never did get any pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## Indigo77

lisap2008 said:


> My last two BFP were both 13-14dpo m/c a week later. hopefully the next one sticks.


Thanks....FXed the next one is a keeper....sorry about your losses....:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Bump


----------



## girlygirl:)

Mine was 14 dpo, although I hadn't tested before, I'd run out of tests and I was trying to curb my POAS addiction, I had quite a strong line, so I think it would of come up sooner. The thought of being able to wait until 14dpo a couple of months earlier would of been shocking but I was kind of giving up!Lol! xx


----------



## SerenityNow

I got a BFP at 15 dpo after having a BFN at 12 dpo. Spent weeks terrified about late implantation and miscarriage (Seriously, how did I feed my neuroses before Google???) 
But everything was fine. I'm bang on 40 weeks today and have a healthy baby that I can't wait to meet. 
BTW I'm 34, so not in my "peak reproductive years"


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats....how exciting....good luck with L&D....


----------



## ann89

I got mine 14 dpo because I didn't test till af was due.


----------



## Wirral_Kitty

I'd do the poll but I dont know what BFP or DPO mean ??


----------



## ashley2pink

Got mine about 10.5 dpo-I took one the day before and it was neg.(used first response)
But with 2nd baby girl didnt get bfp until 14 dpo- my hcg was lower to start(also used first response)
1st baby at about 13 dpo, but I didnt test earlier than that(some walmart brand)


----------



## ashley2pink

Wirral_Kitty said:


> I'd do the poll but I dont know what BFP or DPO mean ??

BFP- big fat positive(for pregnancy test)
DPO- days past ovulation


----------



## Eternal

9dpo but mine is twins so not sure if that would make a difference.


----------



## Charliea

whats dpo??


----------



## cebethel

Eternal said:


> 9dpo but mine is twins so not sure if that would make a difference.

Twins!! YAY!! :happydance: Congrats! How exciting :) Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Lyo28

I got mine at 10 dpo but the line was so strong I would have got a positive a couple of days before I think. As it turned out I had very high hcg at the start.


----------



## 35_Smiling

I wanted to pop in to say I am very early with a :bfp:
I am so scared but slowly getting excited as days goes on. I will be seeing my fs first thing tomorrow morning...

View attachment 233292


Also, I have logged everthing this cycle too:

Here what happen on this cycle:

CD 1 ~ June 10, 2011 - ( Brown discharge later in the day Heavy Menses )
CD 2 ~ June 11, 2011 - ( Heavy Menses )
CD 3 ~ June 12, 2011 - ( Heavy Menses )
CD 9 ~ June 18, 2011 - ( :sex: )
CD 12 ~ June 21, 2011 - ( :sex: )
CD 14 ~ June 23, 2011 - ( positive opk and did some :sex: )
CD 15 ~ June 24, 2011 - ( VERY DARK positive opk and did some more :sex:, also, ovulation pain and backache)
CD 16; DPO 1 ~ June 25, 2011 - ( :sex:, also ovulation pain )
CD 19; DPO 4 ~ June 28, 2011 - ( :sex:, also tender breast and backache)
CD 20; DPO 5 ~ June 29, 2011 - ( backache)
CD 22; DPO 7 ~ July 1, 2011 - ( :sex: )
CD 27; DPO 12 ~ July 6, 2011 - ( backache )
CD 29; DPO 14 ~ July 8, 2011 - ( :sex:, but also some dizziness, cramps and more backache)
CD 30; DPO 15 ~ July 9, 2011 - ( First Response :bfp: )
CD 31; DPO 16 ~ July 10, 2011 - ( Digital Clearblue 1-2 wks Pregnant :bfp: )


----------



## blessedmomma

congrats 35 smiling!!!!! yay!!!!:crib::happydance:

i just got mine yesterday! i was 9dpo and my temp jumped high so i tested with an frer. pic is fuzzy. i voted 10 dpo based on my past ones though.


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks ladies...congratulations!


----------



## cebethel

Congrats ladies! :hugs:

I'm closely stalking this thread :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

You may be next, Eva....:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Sighh here I go again....Well the fs sent me to do another bbt test tomorrow. Today i started spotting red. Chemical Pregnancy??:shrug: perhaps...its all good...I guess it was short lived..:growlmad:..:dohh: time will tell right...


----------



## Indigo77

35_Smiling said:


> Sighh here I go again....Well the fs sent me to do another bbt test tomorrow. Today i started spotting red. Chemical Pregnancy??:shrug: perhaps...its all good...I guess it was short lived..:growlmad:..:dohh: time will tell right...


Sorry if it's a EM....please let us know what happens...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

35_Smiling said:


> Sighh here I go again....Well the fs sent me to do another bbt test tomorrow. Today i started spotting red. Chemical Pregnancy??:shrug: perhaps...its all good...I guess it was short lived..:growlmad:..:dohh: time will tell right...

dont get too worried yet, i know thats easier said than done. i bled really bad for 3-4 days with my 3rd baby. i spotted bright red with my 5th almost every day til about 10 weeks. they did a scan and found out it was a subchorionic hematoma. pretty much a pool of blood that formed where he implanted. they were both fine. keep the faith hun!:hugs:


----------



## 35_Smiling

You ladies are the best. I am going to pull up my socks and move on. so i am not going to feel sorry for myself anymore. I love you guys! https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/hug1.gif

Just got a call from the fs office today:
Monday's bbt was 4.2 
Wendesdays bbt is 2.1. 
so https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/bfn2.gif for me.

This is a roler coaster but i am doing okay. They want to do an Utrasound to make sure its not in my tubes or anything becasue of my history.https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/hug1.gif


----------



## Indigo77

35_Smiling said:


> You ladies are the best. I am going to pull up my socks and move on. so i am not going to feel sorry for myself anymore. I love you guys! https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/hug1.gif
> 
> Just got a call from the fs office today:
> Monday's bbt was 4.2
> Wendesdays bbt is 2.1.
> so https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/bfn2.gif for me.
> 
> This is a roler coaster but i am doing okay. They want to do an Utrasound to make sure its not in my tubes or anything becasue of my history.https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/hug1.gif

Great PMA! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

35 smiling :hugs:


----------



## USAFKnineWife

With the first 4 I have no clue as I wasn't temping or using OPK's but with is one I got my :bfp: 8DPO and am still peeing on sticks until I get that DARK test line!!! :rofl:

Oh and got them on : 
IC's
Answer Brand
FRER
New Choice Brand
All my digitals so far are giving me negatives :cry:


----------



## blessedmomma

USAFKnineWife said:


> With the first 4 I have no clue as I wasn't temping or using OPK's but with is one I got my :bfp: 8DPO and am still peeing on sticks until I get that DARK test line!!! :rofl:
> 
> Oh and got them on :
> IC's
> Answer Brand
> FRER
> New Choice Brand
> All my digitals so far are giving me negatives :cry:

no worries hun you will get there, digis arent as sensitive. af was due for me yesterday and i got an extremely dark line. wont be testing anymore. after testing 2-3 times a day since 9dpo and getting darker and darker lines, i woke up this morning sad that i cant pee on anything, lol:haha: here is my last test yesterday....


----------



## USAFKnineWife

blessedmomma said:


> USAFKnineWife said:
> 
> 
> With the first 4 I have no clue as I wasn't temping or using OPK's but with is one I got my :bfp: 8DPO and am still peeing on sticks until I get that DARK test line!!! :rofl:
> 
> Oh and got them on :
> IC's
> Answer Brand
> FRER
> New Choice Brand
> All my digitals so far are giving me negatives :cry:
> 
> no worries hun you will get there, digis arent as sensitive. af was due for me yesterday and i got an extremely dark line. wont be testing anymore. after testing 2-3 times a day since 9dpo and getting darker and darker lines, i woke up this morning sad that i cant pee on anything, lol:haha: here is my last test yesterday....
> 
> View attachment 235993Click to expand...

I've been waiting for mine to get that dark! I am not due for AF for another week...Luteal phase is 16 days...


----------



## LLbean

well the first ghost line was 13 DPO but the clear one at 14dpo


----------



## cebethel

BUMPY BUMP BUMP :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Bump


----------



## citymouse

Clear FRER bfp at 12 dpo, one day after I expected af.


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I got my first BFP yesterday but it was a shadow of a line I was 9dpo but today at 10dpo I got a bright BFP!!


----------



## JadeEmChar

Unsure what DPO i was when i got my bfp but i was 5 weeks and 3 days pregnant when i found out.


----------



## cebethel

BUMPAGE :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

444! Once we hit 500, I will be satisfied....


----------



## Indigo77

Bump


----------



## Indigo77

I did this to see if starting to test at 10 dpo was too early....
So far, the results make me feel justified...so no change in gameplan for me....


----------



## Sammy314

for me i was temping and an over the counter ovulation tester, it was made by first response. 14dpo


----------



## tu123

8/9DPO. Check my spoiler.


----------



## hanelei

About 17 days I think, but I made myself wait that long before testing because you can't get cheap ones here and I didn't want to waste any testing too early!


----------



## ayh78

I got a faint positive at 12 dpo (so faint I disregarded it and thought it was a bfn!), but confirmed it at 13 dpo.


----------



## we can't wait

Mine was like 17dpo. I waited until my period was nearly a week late. :flow:


----------



## Sovereign

I got mine on 11dpo x


----------



## cutebowsxx

Exactly 14 days later i got my BFP :flower: Not sure whether it would have been sooner as i decided to wait the full 2 weeks to take a test :D xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

With Oliver it was 18dpo

With Aaron it was 13dpo

With Jude it was 18dpo

With Ted it was 14dpo

With MC's it was 16dpo and 14dpo


----------



## cebethel

BUMPALOTAMUS :flasher:


----------



## cebethel

:tease::tease:

Bump


----------



## dachsundmom

Someone else must have gotten knocked up, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Someone else must have gotten knocked up, lol.

Yea, my bloody pepsi :growlmad:

:rofl:


----------



## beetroot

Hi

My first 2 pregnancies I tested at 12dpo and got BFNs, retested at 14dpo and got BFPs. My 2nd pregnancy ended at 10+1. I've just got my BFP this week but didn't test til 18dpo, I think I was in denial but couldn't ignore my high temps or sore boobies any longer! :cloud9:

Good luck, ladies, and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Fingers x'd for sticky beans!:thumbup:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Wantingbbbump said:


> I got my first BFP yesterday but it was a shadow of a line I was 9dpo but today at 10dpo I got a bright BFP!!

congratulations! :wohoo:


----------



## 35_Smiling

beetroot said:


> Hi
> 
> My first 2 pregnancies I tested at 12dpo and got BFNs, retested at 14dpo and got BFPs. My 2nd pregnancy ended at 10+1. I've just got my BFP this week but didn't test til 18dpo, I think I was in denial but couldn't ignore my high temps or sore boobies any longer! :cloud9:
> 
> Good luck, ladies, and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Fingers x'd for sticky beans!:thumbup:

 
wow congratulations to you too! Thanks for the good wishes!


----------



## Mbababy

I just got mine at 9 dpo (very faint...but there).


----------



## 35_Smiling

Mbababy said:


> I just got mine at 9 dpo (very faint...but there).

holy moley! Congratulations! :yipee:


----------



## cebethel

I voted! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> I voted! :thumbup:

Thanks! :winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

Bump


----------



## Libra Mariah

Too bad I already voted on this one. It took 15 days for me. It seemed like a lifetime. Lol!


----------



## CLH_X3

Mine wad 14 dpo but I waited til then,may of got it sooner if I would of tested


----------



## DollPosse

Mine was either 10 or 11 dpo.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Mbababy said:


> I just got mine at 9 dpo (very faint...but there).

Same here! TODAY!!! :yipee:
I can't vote twice in your poll Indigo!


----------



## LLbean

Junebug, can't wait to see tomorrow's FRER!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> Mbababy said:
> 
> 
> I just got mine at 9 dpo (very faint...but there).
> 
> Same here! TODAY!!! :yipee:
> I can't vote twice in your poll Indigo!Click to expand...

:hug:...... :wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

I know someone out there must have gotten knocked up and can answer this poor woman's poll!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl::rofl: u a bad, bad girl.....:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I planned on closing it once it hit 500....


----------



## dachsundmom

I think just ONE more would be nice! :winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

Ok.....just ONE more....but it had better be a good one!


----------



## dachsundmom

Anybody surprised to get a BFP? We have a lot of stories about women who just 'knew' they were pregnant...we need an 'oh shit!' story.

Come on ladies, we don't bite!:haha:


----------



## Nolly

I have plenty of "Oh Shit" I am not pregnant yet stories!!! They any good??? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Nolly said:


> I have plenty of "Oh Shit" I am not pregnant yet stories!!! They any good??? Lol

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

I think that should be our new thread! Or a 'how any times have your boobs hurt?' poll! LOL


----------



## Nolly

Ha ha ha!!! Good idea! 

How about: OH SHIT I AM NOT PREGNANT YET BUT MY THIRD NIPPLE IS ITCHY??


----------



## dachsundmom

Nolly said:


> Ha ha ha!!! Good idea!
> 
> How about: OH SHIT I AM NOT PREGNANT YET BUT MY THIRD NIPPLE IS ITCHY??

You start that one and I will bow at your virtual feet! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Nolly said:


> Ha ha ha!!! Good idea!
> 
> How about: OH SHIT I AM NOT PREGNANT YET BUT MY THIRD NIPPLE IS ITCHY??


:rofl:


----------



## Nolly

Check out new thread ladies!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, this poll is all shot to hell now!:haha:


----------



## Nolly

Sorry to drag down the tone!!!! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

It was much needed! There are only a few of us with no lives who hang out here at night.


----------



## Indigo77

Drag away.....drag away, PLEASE!


----------



## Nolly

It's 2am here!!! I should be asleep! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

See, you don't have a life either! You fit in perfectly, lol


----------



## Nolly

True..... So True!


----------



## Natsby

So come on what was the result of this poll?? If it is BFN at 14DPO are you really out? Do most people get a BFP at 10. Some scientist you are if you don´t publish your findings, aren´t the Lancet waiting? Do I really have to read through the whole thread to find out?? Don´t you know i am lazy, I only read the daft threads all the way through.


----------



## Indigo77

Huh? You can't see the poll results?


----------



## Indigo77

Top of page....


----------



## Natsby

oh ok just seen the view results button...I feel a bit stupid now. I want to know when they started testing too. I mean if you test at 13dpo and not before how do you know if it is the first day it would have tested pos? Ok I´m catching at straws here, someone tell me it is over and i´ll take myself off down the garden to eat worms...am I allowed worms in the TWW hahahahah


----------



## Indigo77

:haha: 

Do you not chart? If you did, your temp would give us a clue...


----------



## Natsby

No I am goiong to chart next cycle...if I ever get there. AF is playing silly bu**ers with my head. SO far I have had the shortest period ever lasting ten mins yesterday. 

Now I´m going slowly nuts and consulting DR google which doesn´t help. I need to get out more.


----------



## Indigo77

Omg! Ok...This is exciting!


----------



## Natsby

Indigo77 said:


> Omg! Ok...This is exciting!

Don´t encourage me, I´m sure she will arrive in the night a spoil my Sunday. I can´t afford to feel excited it is too hard when it doesn´t work out after.

Thanks though, nice to feel someone is excited for me.


----------



## SuperAwesome

*Hurls a bucketful of baby dust at Natsby* 

Pleasebeknockeduppleasebeknockedup!


----------



## Sus09

Natsby, i am keeping my fingers crossed!!! Hope AF does not get to you, as Indigo says it sounds exciting! Have you tested?


----------



## Natsby

BFN so far, which is why I don´t feel hopeful, just confused. My cycle is like clockwork normally. I´m sure she will be here soon.


----------



## Sus09

Oh Nats i wish you all the best, a bit of good news is needed. Hoping for a BFP for you


----------



## Natsby

Another BFN and still no AF. V odd.


----------



## Indigo77

How annoying...How many dpo are you? Do you know?


----------



## Mon_n_john

I just added my BFP to the poll at 9 DPO!


----------



## Wantapink1

I got my :bfp: at 14 dpo but only as refused to text earlier x


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/emotions/annoying/toungue-out.gif


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/humor/nose-pickers/nose-pickers.gif


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/humor/duh/anvil-drop.gif


----------



## cissyhope

first bfp cant remember when i tested but did a test sunday 12dpo and its a bfp! x


----------



## Indigo77

Congrats!


----------



## 35_Smiling

I want to say yesterday Oct.6 and I am ONLY 10dpo. but I must wait until my cycle in hope she doesn't come on Oct.12.

Fingers cross tho. The :test: yesterday was very light. today 11dop my temps are off the chain and my pee on stick is darker then yesterday. next :test: tomorrow and my first beta hcg test is tomorrow as well. wish me luck and good luck to the rest of you ladies :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Good luck!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## alison29

I got mine with twins 12 dpo BUT i didn't test earlier because I was worried about the trigger shot giving me false positive.


----------



## Gingersnaps

ohhh I just found this thread and love it:flower:

Good luck 35smiling:dust:


----------



## Mrs.Nerd

I tested 19 DPO, and even then I only tested because it was only our second month TTC, and I was convinced my period was just late. I only tested because dr needed to know if I was pregnant or not before I rang for some non-pregnancy related test results!!


----------



## 2RockinBoys

Im not entirely sure how to work it out :shrug:


----------



## 35_Smiling

Gingersnaps said:


> ohhh I just found this thread and love it:flower:
> 
> Good luck 35smiling:dust:

 
Thank you Gingersnaps!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## CelticStar

I got my bfp at 13 dpo :D


----------



## wtt :)

14-15 dpo but didn't wanna test any earlier ;)


----------



## Quisty

I got my BFP at 8DPO. The second line came almost immediately and it was a nice, clear, sharp line too!


----------



## 35_Smiling

Not pregnant. 

But the fs told me today I have Lupus Anticoagulant Antibody that is causing my miscarriages. What a dragg...:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

Oh no! :hugs:

Did they come up with a treatment plan?


----------



## 35_Smiling

Indigo77 said:


> Oh no! :hugs:
> 
> Did they come up with a treatment plan?

He made me take 80mg Asprin at his office. Once I get pregnant again I have to call him ASAP to start medication that will be taken thoughout the prenancy. The worst part...its a daily needle:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

Needles! Oh crap! :sick:


----------



## 35_Smiling

yeah that sucks...don't know if i can stick myself...but I will cross that bridge when it comes :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

BUMP!!!:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> BUMP!!!:winkwink::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## Indigo77

9 dpo :haha::blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> 9 dpo :haha::blush:

And now I can say it again...phuck the stats on your poll! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:


----------



## Milty

Yeah!! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

:hi:


----------



## googly

:D 11 dpo for me, although very faint... Clearer the next day and then confirmed by beta on 13dpo :thumbup: think implantation was 9dpo...


----------



## Indigo77

Googly! :wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ktx00_LojRE/TP_Ck0nfgLI/AAAAAAAABaM/mBPA50cYOhY/s1600/Merry%2BChristmas.gif


----------



## 35_Smiling

*Merry Christmas Everyone!!!!!*
:xmas12:​ 

​


----------



## dachsundmom

I technically already voted...but this time, 9DPO.:haha:


----------



## Milty

OMG Brooke! I'm sooo excited for you! So glad to hear such good news as the first post I read when I come back!


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> OMG Brooke! I'm sooo excited for you! So glad to hear such good news as the first post I read when I come back!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

No celebrating until I see my doc next Tues, but thank you!


----------



## lisap2008

dachsundmom said:


> I technically already voted...but this time, 9DPO.:haha:

https://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i90/lisadh2004/blinkies/12.gif:happydance:


----------



## 35_Smiling

:hi::wave:


----------



## sarahincanada

:kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> :kiss:

Your status should be PUPO....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS....:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

im 7dpo today, will start testing tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Sarah you are STILL Pupo...test or not!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm just bumping this so a friend can respond....:winkwink::haha::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> I'm just bumping this so a friend can respond....:winkwink::haha::hugs:

is that me??!!!

:flower::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'm just bumping this so a friend can respond....:winkwink::haha::hugs:
> 
> is that me??!!!
> 
> :flower::kiss:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

I voted 8-9 dpo as first lines were 4dp5dt.

now dont force me on the bfp thread, not going there till 12 weeks :rofl: :baby:


----------



## dachsundmom

sarahincanada said:


> I voted 8-9 dpo as first lines were 4dp5dt.
> 
> now dont force me on the bfp thread, not going there till 12 weeks :rofl: :baby:

Hell, I haven't even been there myself!:haha:


----------

